# Favorite tape for flat seams?



## JLNorthGA (Jul 5, 2012)

I typically use masking tape. Unfortunately with the high humidity, it peels up in some areas. Our flats are 10' tall and have Lauan plywood for the fronts.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 5, 2012)

I've never been much of a taper, for that exact reason. I have used either dutchman or spackle for flats, and often been in situations were I didn't have to worry about the aesthetics of the joint.


----------



## kicknargel (Jul 5, 2012)

Gaff tape sticks better, though is thicker and more visible. Sometimes we skim-coat drywall mud over the tape. I did an experiment once a long time ago with some first aid tape, which is quite thin, and worked pretty well as I recall.


----------



## TEarlywine (Jul 5, 2012)

I generally use painters tape (but we don't have the humidity/peeling problem), and/or lightweight spackle if it really needs it, and a coat of shop waste paint before the scenic base. I find gaff or dutching way too thick for lauan flats, and just won't blend.


----------



## TEarlywine (Jul 6, 2012)

p.s. before I started here, they experimented with medical tape. They really liked it. However, we have been battling with the removal of it ever since, with goo gone and a lot of elbow grease. Of course, it also doesn't help that at strike they just left it on stock because they also thought that was the next show's problem. Personally I didn't see much visual difference between masking tape and the medical tape, but I certainly saw a difference with later removal!


----------



## Van (Jul 11, 2012)

If you are talking about a seam in a flat, eg the seam at 8' on a 4x10 luan faced flat, I used a flapper disc on a grinder and make a small valley between the two pieces. I then fill the valley with Bondo. Once the flats are up I like to use Painters caulk. It's cheap, you can slice right through it with a razor < if you are disassembling in a shop to re-assemble on a stage> and it stays flexible in the short-term making reassembly of pieces easier.


----------



## TEarlywine (Jul 12, 2012)

Van, what about the seam when you put [email protected] stock flats together?


----------



## Van (Jul 12, 2012)

TEarlywine said:


> Van, what about the seam when you put [email protected] stock flats together?



Like when I'm assembling a wall unit made from smaller flats ? I use Painters caulk most of the time. It's fast cheap and easy. The biggest issues come about when you need to match a texture and the seam is really wide, but if you are a the taping point you most likely don't have you finish texture applied anyway. I've been able, in the past, to run a razor down a seam, transport the flats to the venue, then re-assemble with no noticable seam many times. This works well for theatre. For video/film another treatment onsite is usually required.


----------

